# Superdish 121 self-install problem



## chucky1328 (May 5, 2004)

I am installing a type1 –metal 121 SuperDish myself. According to the installation guide, I hook up the outermost lnb (110) to DP34 dish 1 input - but I can detect 119 on this 110 (dual lnb) with 115 strength. I have problem catching 110 and 121 birds. I make sure is blocking the view. I make sure the elevation, and other are set according to the 121 requirement – 20110 (26, 130, 246). I spent almost 5 hr on the roof with a portable TV, DP301, DP34 to try to adjust the direction but no luck. I even just hook the 110 lnb directly to DP301 but still only can catch the 119. The steps I try to catch 110 bird:
1)	Hook up the 110 (outermost lnb) to the DP34 Dish1 input, select “satellite 110” and “superdish” and in test switch menu – check box “superdish/129”
2)	I also try step (1) with uncheck “superdish/129” 
3)	Both Step(1) and (2) will only catch bird 119 with strength 115. In the switch summary – it will state that “dual lnb” 119 , all – but only 110 is dual lnb ( I start with right connection, and swap the left connection.
Any suggestion?
Charles


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Duplicate thread. Closing.


----------

